
Visual to Sound: Generating Natural Sound for Videos in the Wild - isp
https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01393
======
isp
Summary: neural network trained to generate realistic sound for videos.

Paper (arXiv):
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01393](https://arxiv.org/abs/1712.01393)

PDF: [https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.01393](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1712.01393)

~~~
brudgers
Personally, because the video autoplays disruptive sounds, I'd rather have the
link to the paper with a link to the video as a comment.

~~~
dang
OK, we've changed the URL to that. The video is here:
[http://bvision11.cs.unc.edu/bigpen/yipin/visual2sound_webpag...](http://bvision11.cs.unc.edu/bigpen/yipin/visual2sound_webpage/supp_video.mp4).

